# Flat head - specialist pillows safe?



## spooq

One of my three month old twin boys (14 weeks on Weds!) has developed a flat spot on the back-right of his head.  The GP and HV both say that it is 'age appropriate' and will right itself however, I've read so many stories of other parents being told the same thing only for it not to happen; their babies flat spot has worsened and many have resorted to helmets.  I'm worried that the medical profession is perhaps turning a bit of a blind eye to this problem because they don't want to put parents off putting their babies on their backs to sleep.  I know that there is a school of thought that the problem is purely cosmetic but even that is something you don't want for your child.  Anyway, enough blabbering!  I try to re-position my son's head in his moses basket, encourage him to turn his head the other way when playing on his baby gym etc.  He gets tummy time and is very good at mini push-ups and has quite good head control although not ready for something like a bumbo seat.  He has reflux so I use his bouncy chair after his feeds (as I then feed his brother) but I try to ensure that he is rotated round different surfaces as well as being held sitting up on my lap, lying on my chest.  As you can imagine, doing this with twins whilst finding time to get stuff done is a bit tricky!  I'm just wondering if a specialist pillow to prevent/treat flat head syndrome really works??  I'm not sure I'm keen on the ones that are like actual pillows (I'd just use something like that for baby gym, pram, bouncy chair) and would feel a bit surer about having him sleep with the shaped ones with the hole in the middle (I'd put it under the sheet to secure it in place).  Would you recommend a pillow?  Are they safe as many of them claim?  Do you think they work?

I've researched some of the available pillows and the LoveNest is only for use up to 4months, the Lilla Kuddis pillow gets good reviews but its like an actual pillow (same applies with the TheraLine one), and not sure about the Mimo one.

Any help/advice would be much appreciate as I feel that if I am to do something that now is the time to act!  Thanks!!


----------



## nichub

Hi Hun, it probably not what you want to hear but I would advise against anything at all near a babies head in a cot and because he is still so young there is so much time for his head to change shape yet, I would do everything that you are already doing ie, spending as much time as possible on tummy/in sitting position etc although I do understand this is really difficult with 2 of them!! 

I have seen babies with flat head numerous times but not once have I seen it be a long term problem 

If you want any other info I will be glad to get you some 

Nic
Xx


----------



## spooq

Thanks very much for your reply Nic  

After much thought and debate I've bought the Love Nest to use when he's playing on his gym or bouncy chair. Might use it in his Moses basket in the living room for daytime naps and in the pram but will see how it goes in other things first; would never leave him unsupervised. Spoke to HV today and explained that I'm really concerned that its gotten worse even in the fortnight since I first highlighted it. She said, like you, to carry on doing everything I'm doing and also suggested putting him on his side for some playtime and supporting his front and back with rolled up towels. I've bought a side positioner for this but again only for daytime supervised use. Won't use anything at night but will stick with frequent repositioning.

Thanks again!


----------



## nichub

Good stuff I'm sure it will sort itself out

Nic
Xx


----------



## spooq

Just thought I'd update. My wee boys is now 10 months old and his 'flat head' has not gotten any better even though he's hardly spent anytime on his back (apart from sleeping, though now he tends to sleep on his side/tummy) since he was 3 or 4 months old. I've continued to raise it with our GP and HV but keep getting told that it will even out but not such that he'll have a perfectly round head. As you'll guess I am worried about his head shape. He has a flattened area, also a kind of sunken area and a bit of a lumpy area so its not just that he has a bit of a flat spot due to his sleep position. When my other son attended the plastics dept at hospital regarding a birthmark we mentioned it to the consultant and he said that if we were worried to get a paed referral - that sometimes babies sutures fuse too early causing misshapened heads. I know you've said that you've not come across babies/kids with flat spot with any long-term effect but have you head about some who've had skulls bones closing too early? Thanks.


----------



## nichub

Yes I have come across babies that suture lines fuse to early, you can usually tell because their faces look a little different, if its a concern for you you are well within your rights to ask for a paeds referral and I don't see how they can refuse, let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## spooq

Thanks Nic. I have a GP appointment tomorrow for my son and am going to request a paed referral. I'm just looking for some reassurance and another opinion. My son's face looks fine so maybe not prem suture closing and I'm just being overanxious


----------



## nichub

Let me know how get on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## spooq

Got a referral to paed so now waiting on appointment


----------



## nichub

Great stuff xx


----------

